# EA888 new engine



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Anyone got the lowdown on the new EA888 2.0 engine now being fitted to the TT

Seems like a completely new set up. My new 2.0 Q that I picked up last week has this new engine.

From what I can gather this new variant is being fitted to the Golf, Roc, A4 and A5


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its nothing new really....just how to do the same thing but cheaper.
I have a paper on it somewhere

Intro
To achieve the objectives Audi had set out for the new EA888 engine generation in terms of increased power output potential, better comfort, improved robustness and greater maintainability, the development of a completely new base engine and ancillary components was required. Considerable effort was invested in the development of the crankcase, since the overall engine concept is largely determined by the crankcase design.

Development Objectives and Concept for the EA888
The main objectives for the development of the EA888 engine series, which are especially applicable to the crankcase, were the following

to reduce manufacturing costs
to improve maintainability
to increase robustness by the integration of functions
to reduce engine weight
compact dimensions for use as a platform engine suitability for production worldwide 
improved fuel economy

weight is -3.2KG on previous 20T
gets a chain not a belt like on 113

engine displacement and engine configuration 
1,984 cubic centimetres (121.1 cu in) inline-four engine; bore x stroke (mm): 82.5 x 92.8 (0.89 rati), 496.0 cc per cylinder 
cylinder block and crankcase 
GJL 250 grey cast iron, 88 mm cylinder spacing, 33 kilograms, forged steel crankshaft with five 58 mm diameter main bearings, two chain-driven counter-rotating balance shafts suppressing second degree free inertial forces and oil pump 
cylinder head and valvetrain 
cast aluminium alloy, compression ratio: 9.6:1 (10.3:1 A3 Cabrio 2009), chain-driven double overhead camshaft (DOHC), continuous adjusting intake, two-stage "valvelift" inlet valve lift variable control 
aspiration 
charge movement flaps controlling combustion chamber air movement, BorgWarner K03 watercooled turbocharger, intercooler 
fuel system 
Fuel Stratified Injection (FSI), up to 150 bar, six-hole injectors, high-pressure fuel pump driven by a four-lobe cam on the exhaust camshaft, stainless steel high-pressure common rail lines, dual-stage injection during the induction and compression stroke 
engine management 
Bosch Motronic MED 17 engine control unit 
exhaust system 
close-coupled and main catalytic converters - both ceramic

I'll create a KB for it...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The EA888 is a chain driven engine compaire to the old belt driven one.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Talk about a detailed reply.

Well done Tosh.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

So is this the 210 PS engine that the Mkvi Golf GTi has?

Oh, and where do I find out which engine my car has?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

R5T said:


> The EA888 is a chain driven engine compaire to the old belt driven one.


Excellent, that's got to be a step forward then..
H.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=149415&p=1530198#p1530198

Engine code is on the side of the engine.
Its on the Data sticker in the front of the service book.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, mine is a BWA, so pre EA888. It was built late June 2009, so when did the EA888's start to go in?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Great reply Tosh. My 2.0Q was built at the end of June 2009 so I must be one of the first UK supplied cars with the new engine. Wikipedia is a great source of info, eh Tosh. My understanding is that the new EA888 has variable valve timing but that is only used on the longitudinal variants. Am I right?

It also has the new active charcoal fuel tank vent system


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

TommyTippee said:


> Great reply Tosh. My 2.0Q was built at the end of June 2009 so I must be one of the first UK supplied cars with the new engine. Wikipedia is a great source of info, eh Tosh. My understanding is that the new EA888 has variable valve timing but that is only used on the longitudinal variants. Am I right?
> 
> It also has the new active charcoal fuel tank vent system


Yes Valve tronic is on the Transverse ... now with these Audi engines (VW doesnt get this) they getting 190kw with just a software chip and 400nm..... that VT system is really cool.

Time to flog the TT and get a A5


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a suspicion its only going into the Q's


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

TTSFan said:


> TommyTippee said:
> 
> 
> > Great reply Tosh. My 2.0Q was built at the end of June 2009 so I must be one of the first UK supplied cars with the new engine. Wikipedia is a great source of info, eh Tosh. My understanding is that the new EA888 has variable valve timing but that is only used on the longitudinal variants. Am I right?
> ...


Are you sure those numbers are correct ??

You can get up to 196kw and 412nm with a remap alone (Powerchip or APR) with the outgoing 2.0ltr engine in the Mk5 Golf Gti or a TT.

If this new engine has a K04 then it would be possible to obtain well over 200kw with mapping.


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to ressurrect a dead thread...

I love the Gen 2 TTs, and would love to get one, but am wary of the original "FSI" 2.0T, and prefer the chain-driven "TSI" (using VW-speak).

From what I've found searching used 2009 TTs in the US, the Quattro models got the EA888, while FWD TTs used the EA113.

If anyone can officially confirm this, I'd appreciate it. If the EA888 was available in '08 or FWD '09 TTs, I'd like to know..

D.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Aren't the engines easily recognisable by their output? 200bhp vs 211 bhp? (or 147kW vs. 155kW)


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

Unfortunately not. From all the research I've done, all US-market 2.0T TTs for 2009 are listed as 200 hp @ 5100 rpm & 207 lb/ft @ 1800 rpm. I noticed that the "TFSI" engine was standard in 2010 as every TT I looked at had one, and the 3.2 V6 had been discontinued. Also, Quattro became standard here in 2010. All 2008 TTs I've seen have the FSI engine; Quattro not being offered here.

I'd shopped VW products in the past, and knew the TSI 2.0 had been released here late in the 2008 model year, becoming standard in 2009. I thought it odd Audi would get the "good" engine a year later here :? . I decided to look at 2009 TTs, to see if something similar had happened with a mid-year release. This is when I realized all FWD US-market TTs had the FSI engine, and the Quattro 2.0s were TFSI.

I like the 2nd gen 2.0T Audi TT, and would be willing to pay the premium of a 2009 Quattro, over a base 2008, to get the upgraded "chain" engine. I'm just befuddled that the change over wasn't more clearly marketed.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I was very close to purchasing a VW GTI MKVI before I finally settled on the TT. One thing that made up my mind was the fact that the TT Quatro base model had the same engine as the GTI. I knew that it had won awards and had a timing chain vs timing belts. I was shocked to learn that the TTS had an older engine with timing belts. It still doesn't make sense to me. The only thing I can conclude is that they are still not producing enough EA888's to fill all of the requirements, and thus have to keep the EA113's in production.

We know that AUDI/VW has down-tuned the EA888. It could easily be tuned to match the performance if the EA113 with little more than a larger downpipe and an ECU reflash. Put on a larger turbo and intercooler as well, and you can pass it considerably.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Strange... on the car and driver website I see for 2011:

Engine Order Code N/A
Engine Type Turbo Gas I4
Displacement 2.0L/121
Fuel System TFSI
SAE Net Horsepower @ RPM 211 @ 4300-6000
SAE Net Torque @ RPM 258 @ 1600-4200

and for 2010:

Engine Order Code N/A
Engine Type Turbo Gas I4
Displacement 2.0L/121
Fuel System TFSI
SAE Net Horsepower @ RPM 200 @ 5100-6000
SAE Net Torque @ RPM 207 @ 1700-5000

Perhaps the update got through to the USA later because of cars being on stock? Plus any change mid-year for the best would not lead to complaints anyway, I suppose.

So only one way to find out: pop the hood and check before buying.

Timingbelt should last 112.500 miles or I believe 10 years. After 5 years the belt should be checked every year or so. (that's what my dealer told me)


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TT's are rare in the US, so it definitely wasn't due to dealer stock.


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input, gentlemen! I am at a loss why the EA888 engine would be rated differently between the 2009 Quattro/2010 all & the 2011 models (referring to the US market). I do see that when the 2011 was released, a big deal was made of the power increase. Honestly, I'm thinking Audi simply changed the ECU tune. It seems to be known that the 2.0T family has been tuned down from the factory, maybe they decided it was time to capitalize on advertising the higher ouput numbers that are safely attainable?

Looking through APRs site, this caught my attention: They note that VAG reports the TSI output as 200hp/207tq using 91 octane fuel. When APR used 93 octane fuel (no tune!), they measured 216hp/227tq. Car makers here won't advertise 93 octane numbers, since it's not regularly available nationwide. The fact the car picks power up from a simple octane boost without a tune tells me it's underrated & tuned mildly for its capability.

Just to make sure I'm on the same sheet of music with y'all from other markets, here's how I indentify the engines, and what I've found them in (this is for regular TT, not TT-S, or TT RS):









*EA113 FSI found in all 2008 & FWD 2009 TTs*









*EA888 TSI/TFSI found in 2009 Quattro & all 2010, 2011, & 2012 TTs*


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well in Europe the EA113 only delivers it's full power with 98 octane fuel. 95 octane can be used but a few horses will sleep. The EA888 will deliver maximum output with 95 octane already.


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

TT-Driver,

I didn't realize you all were lucky enough to have such good gas at the pumps. I wish we chose from 95 & 98!! Typically we have 86/87, then 89, with 91/93 being the premium. Its seems the eastern USA gets 93 octane, while western has 91, but there are probably exceptions. I'm in far west Texas, and we have 91 max @ the pumps. I know Tennessee (where I'm from) has 93.

It would make sense that our US market cars are detuned via the ECU, to allow for reliability with the lower octane ratings. It would also follow that after a couple years on the market, VAG realized the EA888 could handle more agressive tuning and still meet reliability goals. This may explain the the power bump we got for our 2011 models. It was then that all the hype was made of VVT and such, when the EA888 had been under hoods for two years, and nothing was said of it in 2009.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been in the states a couple of times. Every time when I had a rental car I was was surprised by the differences in octane numbers. It might be that we're using a different measurement here than you are there. (RON vs. MON)

We use RON in Europe and the highest available is 102, but that is in Germany only. Obviously for driving at top speed on the no-limit autobahn. (I managed to do 159 mph there, a bit down hill, factory standard EA113 engine, manual shift)

RON 98 is getting a bit hard to get these days, in the Netherlands at least. 97 is readily available. 95 is common. In Germany RON 91 is also still for sale. That's more for old style cars I suppose.

It could indeed well be that VAG detuned engines for the states. However with knock sensors they can be a lot more flexible these days. So I still don't get the why in this one...

I'm off to bed now. It's getting late here. Have a nice day.


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

TT-D

Sleep well, friend! Appreciate the chat!

D.


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

FWIW,

Via APRs site: 95 RON = 91 in USA (R+M)/2; 98 RON = 93 here; 104 RON = 100 in USA.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I suppose the TTRS stronic (2011) has the new EA888 engine. This means it has a timing chain, right?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hadaak said:


> I suppose the TTRS stronic (2011) has the new EA888 engine. This means it has a timing chain, right?


The RS is 2.5L is completely different. It has 5 cylinders for a start. No idea if it's a timing chain or belt but some one will tell you soon.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Slight confusion:

The EA888 engine is 4 cylinder and has a timing chain - irrespective of which gearbox is fitted.

The 5 cylinder RS engine also has a timing chain.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Nyxx said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the TTRS stronic (2011) has the new EA888 engine. This means it has a timing chain, right?
> ...


I've been around for quite a while to know that  but thanks for the info :wink:

I thought the 5 pot was branded EA888 too but in fact it is EA855.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_Group_petrol_engines


----------

